# be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirklich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?



## Gobbel (27. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gerade über einen Testbericht des bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 gestoßen.

Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com

und bin wirklich schockiert. Ist das Netzteil, das ja angeblich Platinum Level haben soll, in der Praxis wirklich so schlecht.

In dem Test wird das 150 Euro  Netzteil von einem billigen 69 Euro 80 Plus  Bronze Pure Power 9 geschlagen. Das  Pure Power verbraucht durchweg weniger, sowohl im Idle als auch unter Vollast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Dark Power Pro 11 550 also wirklich  so schlecht in der Praxis?

Ich finde leider keinen anderen Test, der es so noch einmal vergleicht.
Wieso sollte ich das doppelte für ein Netzteil bezahlen, wenn es dann noch mehr Strom verbraucht.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Netzteil kaufen,  aber ich habe das Gefühl be quiet! baut mehr und mehr ab. 
Das Pure Power 9 war laut einigen Tests schon nicht gut, aber dass das Dark Power Pro 11 noch schlechter ist...

Werde wohl doch lieber zu Seasonic greifen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Würde das jetzt nicht als Schlecht bezeichnen. 

Die paar Watt sind wohl einfach die Messtoleranz.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Du machst also die Qualität eines Netzteil anhand einer Effizienz Messung fest, die man mit einem Voltcraft Plus Energy Monitor 3000 durchgeführt hat?


----------



## keks4 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Das ist wieder so eine Testseite die Watt in FPS umrechnen können 
Was besseres als ein P11 wirst du kaum Finden 
Hier mal ein Video zur Effizienz 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt an der Teststation geprueft - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



Gobbel schrieb:


> ....Wieso sollte ich das doppelte für ein Netzteil bezahlen, wenn es dann noch mehr Strom verbraucht.....


Weil ein Netzteil mehr Eigenschaft hat, als den eigenen Stromverbrauch.
Erweitere Deine Kriterien und Du verstehst den Preisunterschied:


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



Gobbel schrieb:


> In dem Test wird das 150 Euro  Netzteil von einem billigen 69 Euro 80 Plus  Bronze Pure Power 9 geschlagen. Das  Pure Power verbraucht durchweg weniger, sowohl im Idle als auch unter Vollast.


naja, wer weiß, was die dort verbrochen haben und ob die nicht von dem Power Factor verarscht wurden...



Gobbel schrieb:


> Ist das Dark Power Pro 11 550 also wirklich  so schlecht in der Praxis?


Nö, eigentlich nicht:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 und 650 Watt im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/6)
Is doch spot on, für Platinum...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

AllroundPC hat keine Ahnung von Netzteilen und zudem keine geeignete Ausrüstung. Das ist kein Test, sondern ein schlechter Scherz. Folgende Seiten und Magazine wissen was sie tun:
Tom's Hardware com (englisch)
TechPowerUp! (englisch)
TweakPC.de
ComputerBase
Tom's Hardware DE
PCGH (zumindest bis Ausgabe 02/2016 kann ich das garantieren )

Mit gewissen Einschränkungen brauchbar:
Hardwareluxx
JonnyGuru.com (englisch)
KitGuru (englisch)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



Philipus II schrieb:


> AllroundPC hat keine Ahnung von Netzteilen und zudem keine geeignete Ausrüstung. Das ist kein Test, sondern ein schlechter Scherz. Folgende Seiten und Magazine wissen was sie tun:
> 
> PCGH (zumindest bis Ausgabe 02/2016 kann ich das garantieren )


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Ich hatte mir den Tests zum Pure Power 9 von denen durcheglesen und sie hatten keinen negativen Punkt. 
Mehr muss man zu der Aussagekraft bzw. Kompetenz wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## poiu (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Würde das jetzt nicht als Schlecht bezeichnen.
> 
> Die paar Watt sind wohl einfach die Messtoleranz.



Never Ever 

Ich hab selbst früher mit einem Testsystem getestet und das ganze ist Tricky. Es gibt Zwei Punkte, erreichen der Betriebstemperaturen und Schwankungen der  Last.  

Entweder hat er  einfach irgendwas abgeschrieben, also L9 bei niedrigstem Wert und P11 beim höchsten, aber ich tippe eher darauf das sich das System noch nicht eingependelt. Eine Graka zB muss erst mal Warmlaufen weil sonst hat man zwischen Kalt und Warm 20-30W Unterschied, oder mehr das gleiche natürlich bei CPU. Könnt ihr selbst überprüfen Kalt Prime + Furmakr und dann nach 10-20min

Selbst mit erreichen der Betriebstemperatur ist die Auslastung nie gleichbleibend,  sondern schwankt um paar Watt, deshalb hatte ich meist mehrere Messswerte über längere Zeit aufgenommen und dann gemittelt. 

Deshalb ist auch das ganze testen mit PC Hardware aber auch Blödsinn

Mal ein kleines rechenbeispiel das P11 sollte bei 500W ~90% haben und das L9 ~87-88% 

 L9 486W -> 427W
P11 495W -> 445W

Was in dem Test hinten udn vorne nicht stimmt sind die Werte im Idle, solange nichts am System verändert wird sind diese gut reproduzierbar. 

Somit könnte auch generlel das System verändert worden sein udn da reicht 1-2 Lüfter mehr usw





Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst also die Qualität eines Netzteil anhand einer Effizienz Messung fest, die man mit einem Voltcraft Plus Energy Monitor 3000 durchgeführt hat?



gehört aber scho ndazu 



keks4 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so eine Testseite die Watt in FPS umrechnen können
> Was besseres als ein P11 wirst du kaum Finden
> Hier mal ein Video zur Effizienz
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt an der Teststation geprueft - YouTube



Danke für verlinken meines alten Videos 



Philipus II schrieb:


> *AllroundPC hat keine Ahnung von Netzteilen* und zudem keine geeignete Ausrüstung. Das ist kein Test, sondern ein schlechter Scherz. Folgende Seiten und Magazine wissen was sie tun:
> ...PCGH (zumindest bis Ausgabe 02/2016 kann ich das garantieren )



Haben die von irgendwas nee Ahnung. 


Aber Hauptsache Award was in Test steht ist doch zweitrangig


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



poiu schrieb:


> gehört aber scho ndazu



Effizienz Messung ist sehr schwer durchführbar -- das hast du ja selbst gesagt -- da messe ich dann nicht mit einem 30€ Geräte ausm Baumarkt, wo das Gerät selbst schon ungenau ist.
Da besorge ich mir erst mal vernünftiges Equipment und lerne damit umzugehen, bevor ich Unsinn verbreite.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Nach diesem ausführlichen Test ist man echt überzeugt 1000€  hinzulegen

 Test: In Win H-Frame 2.0 @ AllroundBlödsinn


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Was heißt denn "schickes Netzteil im Lieferumfang enthalten"?
Wer baut es, was kann es?

Abgesehen davon ist das echt ein hässliches Teil.


----------



## Gripschi (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Also ich find die Seite Super.

Lang nicht mehr so geschmunzelt

Der Test ist faszinierend, die fehlenden Lüfter usw..


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Das schicke Netzteil hat es mir echt angetan.


----------



## Gripschi (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*

Wer will so eins denn nicht haben?


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Also ich find die Seite Super.



Für den Lacher am Morgen oder wie 

Ich schmunzle immer bei der Vorstellung das die Hersteller sowas unterstützen


----------



## Gobbel (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Test   - Wirkich so schlecht  und keine Empfehlung?*



> Mal ein kleines rechenbeispiel das P11 sollte bei 500W ~90% haben und das L9 ~87-88%
> 
> L9 486W -> 427W
> P11 495W -> 445W
> ...



Danke für dein Aufklärung hier. Du hast vollkommen recht! 
Nachdem ich mir andere Tests vom L8 und vom P11 durchgeschaut habe, scheinen die 80 Plus Level von den Modellen eingehalten zu werden.

Was die dort schreiben ist also absoluter Unsinn.

Das geilste daran ist eigentlich, dass der Redakteur es nicht mal gemerkt hat, dass sein 80 Plus Platinum NT schlechter ist als ein Bronze und dann dafür noch einen Award gibt.  Erst lügt er sich Werte zusammen und dann auch noch falsch herum, merkt es nicht und gibt dann einen Award.
 So dumm(dreist) muss man erst mal sein. 

Es ist wirklich übel, wie sehr unerfahrene Leute von solchen Seiten verschaukelt, oder sollte man besser sagen "betrogen" werden. 

Die ganzen Tests sind offenbar wirklich ein einziger Fake.


----------



## keks4 (31. Juli 2016)

Also die Seite ist wirklich genial, sorgt in Verbindung mit einer Tasse Kaffee und Keksen für einen sehr unterhaltsamen Nachmittag


----------

